# Interesting new numbers



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

collected from the log of my Reversi game...

tsn = 7D6xxxxxxxxxxxx
platform = Gen07
version = 14.1.U5-01-3-746

TiVo Premiere? New DirecTiVo?

And once again the mysterious skipping over major version numbers, in this case 12 _and_ 13.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> collected from the log of my Reversi game...
> 
> tsn = 7D6xxxxxxxxxxxx
> platform = Gen07
> ...


You know people's TSN from this log of yours?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes. Don't worry about it. I wouldn't know how to misuse them if I wanted to. (I'm not even sure why "don't post your TSN" is considered an important caution.) The only interesting thing to me is the first three digits, which tell the model. This is how I learned about Taiwanese TiVos, for instance (TSN 1E2).

Actually, I don't know "people's" TSNs, I only know the TSNs associated with IP addresses, and TiVo names.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you sure those aren't Australian / New Zealand units? I think they recently got an update to 14.x. Although I'm not sure what their model numbers are.

Dan


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, Australian units are TSN 663, and currently they're running 11.3b3 (at least the ones that are playing Reversi). Also, the 14.x unit is in California.

Oh, and again, the new unit is "Gen07". Aussie TiVos are "Gen06", the same as U.S. TiVo HDs. (The original Series 3 is "Gen05".)


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

"Gen07" just means "cost reduced TiVo HD." Version 14 has 50% fewer bits to cut costs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... I thought I read somewhere on the VideoReDo forums that the AUS units got upgraded to 14.x, I may be misremembering though. In any case the model numbers don't match, and it's from California, so that was a bad theory anyway. 

Maybe someone is accessing the game from some sort of beta unit? Or maybe it was TiVo themselves? Was the IP from the bay area?

Dan


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah it was.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess it probably means these new units will finally support TS container (like the Aussie/NZ units) for downloads and hopefully uploads. Also perhaps there's hope TS container support will come to Series 3 Tivos if TiVo plans to consolidate code bases.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

moyekj said:


> support TS container


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


>


 I guess you missed the streambaby thread on Aussie/NZ units running 14.x software. They allow TTG downloads in mpeg2 transport stream container format (instead of mpeg2 program stream). This results in faster downloads: 30-50% faster or so. I even added an option to kmttg to download in TS format for the benefit of those users.
Aside from that, TS container opens up some interesting possibilities since it's much more flexible than MP4 container in video and audio formats it can hold. NZ OTA broadcasts are already H.264 w/ AC3 audio in TS container for example.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

moyekj said:


> I guess you missed the streambaby thread on Aussie/NZ units running 14.x software. They allow TTG downloads in mpeg2 transport stream container format (instead of mpeg2 program stream). This results in faster downloads: 30-50% faster or so. I even added an option to kmttg to download in TS format for the benefit of those users.
> Aside from that, TS container opens up some interesting possibilities since it's much more flexible than MP4 container in video and audio formats it can hold. NZ OTA broadcasts are already H.264 w/ AC3 audio in TS container for example.


ah Transport Stream - thanks for the explanation. I had read over the faster method but since it was not for me I did not track it. PS - as always - thanks for the great tools and keeping them up to date


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If the IP is from the bay area then it could just be TiVo testing something. It doesn't even necessarily mean it's a real box, it could just be some sort of development platform. Nothing to get too excited about just yet. If the IP had been from anywhere else then at least we'd know there was a beta going on.

Dan


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Cool. I want a new product to be excited about. Let's get this Premiere thing out already.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> If the IP is from the bay area then it could just be TiVo testing something. It doesn't even necessarily mean it's a real box, it could just be some sort of development platform. Nothing to get too excited about just yet. If the IP had been from anywhere else then at least we'd know there was a beta going on.
> 
> Dan


 If that is the case then the developer is goofing off playing Reversi instead of doing his/her real job.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

moyekj said:


> If that is the case then the developer is goofing off playing Reversi instead of doing his/her real job.


Maybe he was testing that the software worked with it. Yeah, that's it...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

moyekj said:


> If that is the case then the developer is goofing off playing Reversi instead of doing his/her real job.


I hate to say it, but that's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Well if it is Tivo testing the system, at least they're trying to be thorough.


----------



## 84lion (Jan 23, 2009)

moyekj said:


> I guess it probably means these new units will finally support TS container (like the Aussie/NZ units) for downloads and hopefully uploads. Also perhaps there's hope TS container support will come to Series 3 Tivos if TiVo plans to consolidate code bases.


Support of .ts files would be awesome. Would be nice to upload home movies recorded with the HD camcorder right to the Tivo HD...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

moyekj said:


> I guess you missed the streambaby thread on Aussie/NZ units running 14.x software. They allow TTG downloads in mpeg2 transport stream container format (instead of mpeg2 program stream). This results in faster downloads: 30-50% faster or so.


BESIDES faster downloads, does this also let one play them in QuickTime without conversion?

(pleasepleasepleaseIHopeSopleaseplease)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The TiVo-TS files are still encrypted, so they still require decryption which QT does not support. The main reason for the switch is that in NZ some stations broadcast in H.264 format which can not be packaged in a program stream container. In fact there is no guarantee that they will even enable the TS format here in the US.

Dan


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> The TiVo-TS files are still encrypted, so they still require decryption which QT does not support. The main reason for the switch is that in NZ some stations broadcast in H.264 format which can not be packaged in a program stream container. In fact there is no guarantee that they will even enable the TS format here in the US.
> 
> Dan


That is true, but it still is interesting to think about


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I agree. 30-50&#37; faster file transfers is definitely interesting to think about. I was simply pointing out that since we don't really have any H.264 broadcasts here in the US TiVo may decide not to enable that feature for us. Although personally I hope that the speed increase would be enough to convince them that they should enable it here as well.

Dan


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah at a 30-50% increase in transfer speeds I would actually start to use it again.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> The TiVo-TS files are still encrypted, so they still require decryption which QT does not support.


Sorry, but I though that part was obvious. I meant, AFTER running through TivoDecode, will they be playable in normal QT?

Supposedly the muxed stream is what makes them currently unplayable in QT.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You can always remux a program stream to a transport stream.

Currently tivodecode can't handle the transport-stream .TiVo files.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> You can always remux a program stream to a transport stream.


How (on a Mac, including UNIX command line tools if necessary/better)? If you do that, is it then compatible with Quicktime?

Even if not, what other benefits does it have?

I was under the impression that "remuxing" was effectively re-encoding... and one COULD lose video or audio quality.. (I admit, I'm someone who records at basic quality, and nowadays often burns stuff to a DVD recorder, obviously losing quality.. but esp if I could move it to a Mac then edit it there WITHOUT reencoding, I'd do that..)


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

mattack said:


> I was under the impression that "remuxing" was effectively re-encoding... and one COULD lose video or audio quality.. (I admit, I'm someone who records at basic quality, and nowadays often burns stuff to a DVD recorder, obviously losing quality.. but esp if I could move it to a Mac then edit it there WITHOUT reencoding, I'd do that..)


Remuxing into a different container doesn't affect quality. It just rearranges the way the video is stored.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I understand that in theory, but what's the software that will do that???


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

mattack said:


> I understand that in theory, but what's the software that will do that???


there's plenty of software that'll do it

ffmpeg for one... [vcodec -copy -acodec copy]

you're just dumping the video/audio contents into a new container format


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

mattack said:


> I understand that in theory, but what's the software that will do that???


On the Mac, tsMuxer will do it, but it doesn't look like there is a version yet with Snow Leapard support.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

tsn = 7F8xxxxxxxxxxxx
platform = Gen07
version = 14.1.2010.03.01-2300-01-3-748

A different model -- Premiere XL? Or, has TiVo perhaps abandoned their practice of having the first three digits indicate the model number?

Also interesting is the version number. It no longer has a letter in it, suggesting it might be a final release version. And it contains a date string, which AFAIK is a new feature for TiVo software version numbers.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> tsn = 7F8xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> A different model -- Premiere XL? Or, has TiVo perhaps abandoned their practice of having the first three digits indicate the model number?


Beta/pre-release hardware, versus shipping hardware, is notated slightly differently.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

FWIW, it looks like the Premiere XL will be model number 748 - that's what it sez on my order, anyway ...

Note the R74800 under item number as opposed to R65216 for one of my THD units.

Also funny, since the original Series 3 was model *6*48


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

rocko said:


> FWIW, it looks like the Premiere XL will be model number 748 - that's what it sez on my order, anyway ...
> 
> Note the R74800 under item number as opposed to R65216 for one of my THD units.
> 
> Also funny, since the original Series 3 was model *6*48


746 for non XL


----------

